# gizzly g9555 air cleaner



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone have one of these? just grabbed this up for 60, im thinking it should do the trick in a 14x20 shop?

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/tls/2566819190.html


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have its big brother. The G0572. It's a good machine. Your model lacks the remote timer, but that can be added easily. Match the filters with washables and you will have a great unit for a small shop.


----------

